# tot presidint



## Matti

Bona nit 

I'm stuck with the meaning of "tot presidint" in the following sentence:

"Suite Familiar
Tot presidint la plaça París, compta amb un saló i dues habitacions, àmplies terrasses, dos banys un d’ells amb banyera hidromassatge per a dues persones "

Does this mean something like 'looking out over the plaça' or something similar?

Gràcies!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

It definitely does! "Tot" before the gerund is usually used to emphasize, as in French (I believe!)

Should you need anymore help, here I am!


----------



## jester.

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> It definitely does! "Tot" before the gerund is usually used to emphasize, as in French  (I believe!)



You believe correctly


----------



## Matti

Sorry I've only just seen this message. Thanks both of you for your help.
Have a good weekend and Bon cap de setmana! (though you will probably be hearing from me again before Monday!)

Adeu!


----------



## mangohomme

I think "Tot presidint" means "right next to". Yes Jester, it's the same as in French.


----------



## susanb

Tot presidint la plaça Paris...
It means that it is the most important building in the square or that it has the best position/location.


----------



## mangohomme

Thank you.


----------



## Matti

Only just seen these answers. Now I'm a bit confused; the suite is on the upper floors of the hotel, but it can't be any more "right next to" the plaça/square than the rest of the hotel. So do you think something like "with an excellent view of the 'plaça'" would give the same idea as "tot presidint"? I can't think of anything else.

Gràcies, de nou, per la vostre ajuda


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

It sounds good to me, Matti, since when something "presideix" something, it usually stands higher. 

If you have anymore questions, here you have me! (unfortunately... Sunday and stuck before the computer!!!)


----------



## mangohomme

Acabo de buscar en el diccionari; crec que teva definició sigui millor. Bye.



presidir 


[1653; del ll. praesidere, íd.]

v tr 1 Dirigir les deliberacions o treballs d'una assemblea, una junta, un tribunal, etc. 

2 Ésser al cap d'una societat, d'una associació, etc.


----------

